# Giant Hairgrass



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

dosing?
micros?
phosphate?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Did the plants come from Florida Aquatics? I bought some over a month ago. It is still acclimating in the fashion you described. I just don't know enough at this point to even make a guess as to why one pot would crap out on you, while two others did fine. I've been playing with water params to see if I can get it going. I'll PM you if I think I'm on to something.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

mistergreen said:


> dosing?
> micros?
> phosphate?


EI method, I dose the following each week, but as to phosphate, I've no idea what those levels are...I do have some slight diatom algae and am dealing with a little thread algae but pretty much its clear, and my ottos are tackling the diatom algae like a machine!

x2 Excel 10mL daily
Flourish 5mL x1 (Micros)
Phosphorous 1mL x2
Nitrogen 2mL x1
Potassium & Iron 5mL x2

**unirdna, no my plants are from azgardens.com and they are always extremely health and deep green, and in fact most of the rest of it seems just as green as the day I got it in the mail apart from my thread algae issue near the substrate...any ideas?


----------



## monkeygills (Apr 5, 2007)

*maybe take the bad clump out*

I don't know what is wrong with your bad clump but since you have lots of healthy stuff why not take the bad out. It could be a plant disease. I was interested to learn recently that plants are prey to all kinds of diseases, just like other life forms are. Why risk it spreading.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

monkeygills said:


> I don't know what is wrong with your bad clump but since you have lots of healthy stuff why not take the bad out. It could be a plant disease. I was interested to learn recently that plants are prey to all kinds of diseases, just like other life forms are. Why risk it spreading.


Excellent point, and yesterday I did just that...I tore out all the bad leaves and put replanted and today I find two new leaves growing from that very root ball so perhaps the problem has passed?


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

This might be a dummy question, but I'll shoot anyway...

Are you sure the brown color is a sign of the plant rotting?
Could it be a natural colouring?

Ok, this is a herbarium image so colours will be off... but doesn't that look like something you described? 
The image of Eleocharis montevidensis. 
We are talking of that that species, right?

If we are, then the Flora of North America gives the description of its leaves:


> Leaves: distal leaf sheaths persistent, not splitting, mostly proximally dark red, distally red to brown or green


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

oh no I think its the rotting of the plant. But check out my thread for this tank here, where I think you can see for yourself some of what I'm talking about. Pretty much it has went away but I'm still on the lookout for it happening again...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/44809-ada-60p.html#post407872


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Oh, I see what you mean now. Hope it won't come back again!
That's a pretty tank you've got there, btw.!


----------



## AngelfishGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

It could be emersed leaves dying. I've had it happen before.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah? Its over a year old.


----------

